# Re: gdm no longer starts at boot (systemd)

## Linuxero Loco

[Moderator note: This post, and only this post, was originally attached to the long-finished gdm no longer starts at boot (systemd). -Hu]

2019 - 2019   Tube un problema similar y bueno se arreglo simplemente cambiando permisos a la carpeta de gdm   /var/lib/gdm    =>    chown gdm:gdm /var/lib/gdm -R   y bueno si alguien lo lee esto me soluciono la vida T_T

----------

## Jack Krauser

Confirmo eso ya que recientemente hice una instalación limpia y cambiar los permisos me solucionó el problema (lo había leído en otro post)

----------

